# Form 888 and Non-Australians



## misspharmacist (Nov 21, 2014)

Hello everyone,

Dave and I are starting to round up people to help us complete Form 888.

We have four Australian citizens; my Mum and Dad, and two of my friends who are also friends with Dave.

We would like to include people from Dave's side who are American citizens; his Mom and his roommate. 

It says on Form 888 that "If the visa applicant is outside Australia and is unable to have an Australian citizen or Australian permanent resident complete this form, any person who knows the applicant and their partner or fiancé(e) may also complete this form."

We DO have Australian citizens who can complete the form but we want to have evidence from both sides of our lives. 
Can Dave's Mom and roommate still use Form 888?
Also, would they need to provide evidence of who they are in the form of a certified copy of a passport or birth certificate?

Thanks!


----------



## majabelline (Aug 24, 2015)

misspharmacist said:


> Can Dave's Mom and roommate still use Form 888? Also, would they need to provide evidence of who they are in the form of a certified copy of a passport or birth certificate? Thanks!


Hi misspharmacist

Your partner's mother and room mate could also instead write a statement and have it certified/notarised in the US.


----------



## AusIndo (Apr 28, 2015)

misspharmacist said:


> ...Can Dave's Mom and roommate still use Form 888? Also, would they need to provide evidence of who they are in the form of a certified copy of a passport or birth certificate? Thanks!


They can write a stat-dec format statement but do not use form 888. Providing certified copies of their passport bio-data or ID is a plus!

All the best.


----------



## pandk213 (Jun 17, 2015)

We did exactly as AusIndo suggests and for USA citizens got them to write stat-dec format statements (essentially following form 888 question) on plain paper and got them notarised and submitted with copies of passports.

Good luck - I am in Perth too  and can't wait for my fiancee to come and join me here.


----------



## GadoGadoGal (Nov 20, 2014)

Non-Australians actually can use form 888 but it wouldn't be considered a stat dec under Australian law since the witnesses are not Aussies. Basically, for non-Australian witnesses they can write their statement on anything (form 888, Commonwealth Statutory Declaration, plain sheet of paper) they just need to have it certified in the way specified for the country in which they live, and submit a certified copy of their identity document with the statement.


----------



## AusIndo (Apr 28, 2015)

GadoGadoGal said:


> Non-Australians actually can use form 888 but it wouldn't be considered a stat dec under Australian law since the witnesses are not Aussies. Basically, for non-Australian witnesses they can write their statement on anything (form 888, Commonwealth Statutory Declaration, plain sheet of paper) they just need to have it certified in the way specified for the country in which they live, and submit a certified copy of their identity document with the statement.


The OP was referring to Dave's mother and roommate who are not Australian.


----------



## AusIndo (Apr 28, 2015)

...form 888 can only be completed by either Australian citizen or permanent resident and I believe it's explained in the form??? I might be wrong..


----------



## GadoGadoGal (Nov 20, 2014)

Form 888 states (and I copy and paste directly from the first page of the form):
"If you are not an Australian citizen or permanent resident and you reside outside Australia, your statement cannot be considered a statutory declaration under Australian law, even if it is made using this form or the template provided by the Attorney-General's Department."​This just means that in order to fulfill the requirement of statutory declaration for the application purposes, they are looking for Australian citizens and permanent residents, and those people should use forms made especially for them by the Australian government to make declarations (i.e. 888 or CSD). However, as shown by the statement mispharmacist pasted from the form as well as several applicants on the forum, declarations from non-Australians are routinely accepted whether they are on form 888, CSD form, or plain paper.

My reply was general so that others could easily apply themselves to it, but I could also have written:
"_Dave's American mom and American roommate_ actually can use form 888 but it wouldn't be considered a stat dec under Australian law since the witnesses are not Aussies. Basically, for _Dave's American mom and American roommate_ they can write their statement on anything (form 888, Commonwealth Statutory Declaration, plain sheet of paper) they just need to have it certified in the way specified for the _United States_, and submit a certified copy of their identity documents with the statement."​
So, to return to the original questions:

_Can Dave's Mom and roommate still use Form 888?_ Yes.
_Also, would they need to provide evidence of who they are in the form of a certified copy of a passport or birth certificate?_ Yes, whatever is accepted as an identity document in the country where they live/are having the statement certified.

I hope that helps, misspharmacist!

Cheers,
Misha


----------



## AusIndo (Apr 28, 2015)

Great post GadoGadoGal! 

So in essence it's best not to complete form 888 if you're neither Australian citizen nor permanent resident. Stat-dec format statement will do just fine.

All the best!


----------



## GadoGadoGal (Nov 20, 2014)

No, for non-Australians it doesn't matter on what you write your declaration. Read again the text posted by miss pharmacist.

For Australian citizens and permanent residents, however, it is in essence better to use form 888, which was designed specifically for Australian citizens and residents to support visa applications.


----------



## AusIndo (Apr 28, 2015)

GadoGadoGal said:


> No, for non-Australians it doesn't matter on what you write your declaration. Read again the text posted by miss pharmacist. For Australian citizens and permanent residents, however, it is in essence better to use form 888, which was designed specifically for Australian citizens and residents to support visa applications.


Sure....I gather that most people in this forum however avoid using form 888 as this is specifically designed for Australian citizen and permanent resident.

Again you're not incorrect.


----------



## Canegirl (Oct 7, 2013)

Hi. 

My fiancé had his Mum and brother fill in a commonwealth stat dec answering the same questions as the 888. We thought this would hold a little more weight because we had them notarized too. We also photocopied their photo ID and notarized these as well to add to their stat decs. 

We also had some non Australians just type up their statement for us, they signed and dated this and included their photo ID.


----------



## AusIndo (Apr 28, 2015)

Canegirl said:


> ... We also had some non Australians just type up their statement for us, they signed and dated this and included their photo ID.


That's the way to do it! You've got it right Canegirl.


----------

